# Wer ist Single?



## ShiZon (3. Oktober 2021)

Jetzt hole ich einen echten Klassiker aus dem PC Games Forum, hier ins PCGH Forum, dabei geht es um Reder's legendären WiST, Wer is Single??? Thread. Sollte Reder das lesen, so hoffe ich doch, das er sich hier auch mit einklinkt und uns seine Erlebnisse als Single mit uns teilt. Vielleicht ist er aber auch schon vergeben und hat Kinder wer weiß.

Der Auslöser für diesen Fred, ist mein Wallpaper/Hintergrundbilder Sammelthread, wo ich schon drei mal drauf angehauen wurde, ob ich Single bin, ja ich bin Single und habe zum Ausgleich ganz viele Bilder mit Bräuten. Eine richtige Frau ist natürlich um längen besser. Für mich als Rollstuhlfahrer ist es schon schwer, wieder eine Frau zu finden, es gab eine Zeit, da wahr ich nicht auf den Rollstuhl angewiesen und da wahr ich mit meiner damaligen Freundin richtig fest zusammen und wir haben auch einen unehelichen Sohn, den ich über alles liebe, er ist bei Pflegeeltern.

Hatte mit meiner Freundin auch immer Stress gehabt, wegen ihrer Mutter sie wahr nämlich ein Kontrollfreak und hätte ihrer Tochter am liebsten an einer Leine gehalten, ihre Mutter wahr auch der Grund für unsere Trennung.

MIr ist schon bewusst, das es bei EnableMe ehemals MyHandicap auch Bereiche gibt, wo man als behinderter Mensch sich in einer Art Singlebörse anmelden kann. Das ist aber etwas, was mir persönlich nicht zusagt, ich möchte, wenn möglich eine ganz normale Beziehung mit einer Frau eingehen. Jetzt finde erst einmal die Frau, die nicht den "Behinderten" sieht, sondern einen recht charmanten und witzigen Typen, mit dem man über alles reden kann.

Das einzig schöne am Single dasein, ich bin mein eigener Herr, hin und wieder verspüre ich doch das verlangen mit einer Partnerin zu reden, spazieren zu gehen, generell raus zu gehen oder Sprüche klopfen und Witze reißen. Ja das Single dasein ist an manchen Tagen echt hart.

Wer von euch ist denn in einer frischen Beziehung, frisch getrennt/geschieden oder noch Single?


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. Oktober 2021)

Respekt davor dass du dein Privatleben hier so offen ausbreitest (sicher dass du das willst? Wenn dus dir anders überlegst sag bescheid und der Thread verschwindet). 

Um die Frage zu beantworten: Ich bin seit 2007 in einer festen Beziehung und seit 2016 verheiratet (bedeutet aus dem Thread hier damit raus... )


----------



## grumpy-old-man (3. Oktober 2021)

Je suis désolé! Ich kann nicht mit den Voraussetzungen für die Teilnahme an diesem Thread aufwarten.


----------



## RyzA (3. Oktober 2021)

Single bin ich auch nicht aber wünsche dir viel Erfolg bei der Suche nach einer Partnerin.


----------



## SaPass (3. Oktober 2021)

Reder hat den Thread bei 4Players (Link) fortgesetzt. In den letzten 12 Jahren sind dort immerhin rund 9000 Beträge geschrieben worden. Von Reder selbst hat man seit 2017 nicht mehr viel gehört. Damals war er noch Single.


----------



## Zwiebelsauce (3. Oktober 2021)

Mach dir nichts draus. Dein leben lang wird propagiert, heirate und zeuge Kinder. Die Wahrheit sieht aber anders aus. Singles sind sogar glücklicher. Keine Verpflichtungen,Streit zwang(diese Kleinigkeiten ihr wisst was ich meine), wir leben in einer Zeit wo viele Single sind. Klar kann es schön sein. Aber wenn man realisiert hat das die beste Gesellschaft aus sich selbst besteht und man alleine über was lachen kann ( das hat mir ein sehr Intelligenter Mann gesagt)wo ist dann das Problem.Heute geht es doch nur um Geld und Status. Das willst du dir nicht antun. Die meisten Ehen werden geschieden. Als Mann bist du auf gut deutsch gearscht. Eingestehen will sich das keiner da die eigene Beziehung ja so Perfekt ist, bis die Realität dich wieder einholt.
Nein ich war nie verheiratet aber hatte schon einige Beziehungen.
Nur weil es im Tv immer so vorgespielt wird von klein auf. Heißt das nicht das man nicht auch als Single ein erfülltes leben haben kann.

Die Katzen in meinem Bild sind nicht von mir. Ein Foto aus dem Internet. Kann schon den gedankengang hören bei meinem Post . Also nein auch Tierfrei.


----------



## RyzA (3. Oktober 2021)

Zwiebelsauce schrieb:


> Mach dir nichts draus. Dein leben lang wird propagiert, heirate und zeuge Kinder. Die Wahrheit sieht aber anders aus. Singles sind sogar glücklicher. Keine Verpflichtungen,Streit zwang(diese Kleinigkeiten ihr wisst was ich meine), wir leben in einer Zeit wo viele Single sind. Klar kann es schön sein. Aber wenn man realisiert hat das die beste Gesellschaft aus sich selbst besteht und man alleine über was lachen kann ( das hat mir ein sehr Intelligenter Mann gesagt)wo ist dann das Problem.Heute geht es doch nur um Geld und Status. Das willst du dir nicht antun. Die meisten Ehen werden geschieden. Als Mann bist du auf gut deutsch gearscht. Eingestehen will sich das keiner da die eigene Beziehung ja so Perfekt ist, bis die Realität dich wieder einholt.


Also ich bin mit meiner Partnerin seit 23 Jahren zusammen. Ich sage immer "meine Frau" weil das einfacher ist, aber wir haben noch keinen Zwang oder Druck verspürt heiraten zu müssen. Wir haben einen Sohn der fast 18 ist.
Es hat alles seine Vor - und Nachteile. Aber wenn man mit seiner Partnerin auf einer Wellenlänge ist,  sie gut kennt und weiß das sie einen guten Charakter hat überwiegen in der Beziehung die Vorteile.
Und Kinder sind wichtig für die Gesellschaft. Wir haben jetzt schon mehr Ältere als Junge. Dadurch ist das Rentensystem gefährdet.
Nur was mich immer wieder stört ist das "uneheliche Kind" in den Medien. Das sowas immer noch betont wird als wenn es ein Skandal wäre.


----------



## Pisaopfer (3. Oktober 2021)

Glücklich ist der, der Glück empfindet. Ich bin glücklich seit 24 Jahren und seit 11 Jahren in Ehe. 
Dem TE wünsche ich viel Glück aber mach dir keinen Druck, was gut war kommt wieder!


----------



## HenneHuhn (3. Oktober 2021)

Blöd gefragt: soll das eine Art Selbsthilfegruppen-Thread sein? Mal gucken, wann die ersten "Blackpiller" hier auftauchen 

Tatsächlich @Topic: berufsbedingt mittlerweile Fernbeziehung (nach 4 jahren Zusammenleben), die zur Verfügung stehende Zeit wird in Zukunft auch deutlich weniger werden. Mal gucken ob das klappt...

/edit: weil mir auffiel, dass mein Beitrag missverständlich sein könnte: grundsätzlich ist das Thema natürlich interessant und etwas, worüber sich bestimmt viele Menschen gerne austauschen. Ich kenne es nur aus anderen Foren, dass das Thema ausarten kann und von manchen Leuten zum Frustabbau genutzt wird, mithin auch auf recht eklige Art und Weise.


----------



## RyzA (3. Oktober 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Tatsächlich @Topic: berufsbedingt mittlerweile Fernbeziehung (nach 4 jahren Zusammenleben), die zur Verfügung stehende Zeit wird in Zukunft auch deutlich weniger werden. Mal gucken ob das klappt...


Eine Fernbeziehung stelle ich mir sehr schwer vor. Das wäre nichts für mich.


----------



## Zwiebelsauce (3. Oktober 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Also ich bin mit meiner Partnerin seit 23 Jahren zusammen. Ich sage immer "meine Frau" weil das einfacher ist, aber wir haben noch keinen Zwang oder Druck verspürt heiraten zu müssen. Wir haben einen Sohn der fast 18 ist.
> Es hat alles seine Vor - und Nachteile. Aber wenn man mit seiner Partnerin auf einer Wellenlänge ist,  sie gut kennt und weiß das sie einen guten Charakter hat überwiegen in der Beziehung die Vorteile.
> Und Kinder sind wichtig für die Gesellschaft. Wir haben jetzt schon mehr Ältere als Junge. Dadurch ist das Rentensystem gefährdet.
> Nur was mich immer wieder stört ist das "uneheliche Kind" in den Medien. Das sowas immer noch betont wird als wenn es ein Skandal wäre.


Ich bin auch ein uneheliches Kind. Hatte dadurch in der realen Welt nicht einmal damit was zu tun. Medien ja das ist ein eigenes Thema. Das stimmt die geburtenrate hat stark nachgelassen. Aber wie auch sonst wenn viele von 1200€ netto leben müssen. Familie ist damit undenkbar. Das war vor 40 Jahren anders. Jetzt muss jeder arbeiten. Das Kind wird kaum noch von den Eltern erzogen. Wie denn auch, heutzutage macht das dass Internet, leicht beeinflussbar wie Kinder nun mal sind ist das erschreckend. Ohne Ehevertrag wäre Heiraten ein absolutes no go für mich. Oh jetzt benutze ich auch schon denglisch. Keiner ist gefeilt davor.


RyzA schrieb:


> Eine Fernbeziehung stelle ich mir sehr schwer vor. Das wäre nichts für mich.


Schrecklich ist das meiner Erfahrung nach. Aber das kann bei anderen sicher anders sein.


----------



## HenneHuhn (3. Oktober 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Eine Fernbeziehung stelle ich mir sehr schwer vor. Das wäre nichts für mich.



Als wenn man sich das immer so aussuchen könnte


----------



## Zwiebelsauce (3. Oktober 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Blöd gefragt: soll das eine Art Selbsthilfegruppen-Thread sein? Mal gucken, wann die ersten "Blackpiller" hier auftauchen
> 
> Tatsächlich @Topic: berufsbedingt mittlerweile Fernbeziehung (nach 4 jahren Zusammenleben), die zur Verfügung stehende Zeit wird in Zukunft auch deutlich weniger werden. Mal gucken ob das klappt...
> 
> /edit: weil mir auffiel, dass mein Beitrag missverständlich sein könnte: grundsätzlich ist das Thema natürlich interessant und etwas, worüber sich bestimmt viele Menschen gerne austauschen. Ich kenne es nur aus anderen Foren, dass das Thema ausarten kann und von manchen Leuten zum Frustabbau genutzt wird, mithin auch auf recht eklige Art und Weise.


Wir sind in einem Forum das sich von der Pc Exklusivität schon lange verabschiedet hat. Man kann doch alles Respektvoll bereden. PCGH muss sich anpassen, tun sie ja schon in den Videos. Zeitgeist halt, entweder man geht mit oder man geht unter.OT Ende.


----------



## Mystforce1978 (3. Oktober 2021)

ich bin seit zwei Jahren Glücklich Verheiratet !
Ich wünsche dir viel Glück bei deiner Suche.


----------



## Benie (3. Oktober 2021)

Ich bin seit 18 Jahren mit meiner Frau zusammen und 7 Jahre verheiratet. Hab 2 tolle Kinder, Junge 4 Jahre und Mädchen 6 Monate. Ich finde Kinder, sind unser wichtigstes Gut im Leben. Wer das nicht so sieht, ist egoistisch in meinen Augen. Klar gibt`s auch Paare ohne Kinder, wo es warum auch immer nicht klappt mit Kinderkriegen.
Die Zeit für Hobbys ist natürlich kaum noch da, seit dem ich Kinder habe. Der Rechner läuft vielleicht 3 mal die Woche abends für 2 Stunden.
Ach ja die Tusse auf meinem Profilbild kenn ich nicht, in bin männlich und schon 42


----------



## ShiZon (3. Oktober 2021)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Respekt davor dass du dein Privatleben hier so offen ausbreitest (sicher dass du das willst? Wenn dus dir anders überlegst sag bescheid und der Thread verschwindet).
> 
> Um die Frage zu beantworten: Ich bin seit 2007 in einer festen Beziehung und seit 2016 verheiratet (bedeutet aus dem Thread hier damit raus... )


Der Thread war ja auch so gedacht, das sich hier jeder auch über seine Erfahrungen austauschen kann, wer es denn mag. Generell bin ich ein sehr offener Mensch und auch direkt. Was mich echt überrascht, bisher 14 Beiträge. Konnte nicht eher Anworten, da ich bis eben noch beim Tennnistraining war.

@all: Dieser Thread ist dafür gedacht sich einfach mal über das Thema Beziehungen auszutauschen, nicht nur bezogen auf mich selbst.

@SaPass: Reder's Thread schlug bei 4Players ein, wie eine Bombe. Man(n) bedenke es sind 9105 Beiträge zusammen gekommen, es würde mich schon interessieren was er heute so treibt.

@HenneHuhn: Wie bereits erwähnt, ist der Thread dafür gedacht über Gefühle, Gedanken oder Beziehungstips zu reden, auch das macht uns alle menschlich. Das hier ist nicht als Selbsthilfegruppe Thread eröffnet worden, sondern das ein Austausch z. B. über Männerabende, wie man mit Kumpels in die Disco geht oder so was in der Art.

Fernbeziehungen können funktionieren, die kosten aber viel Zeit und Energie, da man nicht nur eine weite Strecke zurück legen muß, sondern man sieht sich auch nicht regelmäßig, dann muß man sich leider auf Telefonate am Abend oder zwischendurch beschränken.

Keine Ahnung, ob das hier ähnlich hässlich ausarten kann, bei PC Games gab es afaik selten Auseinandersetzungen, wo die Mods dann einschreiten mußten, im WiST war ich auch zu selten.

Was sind denn Blackpiller, sind das Frauenhasser so etwas wie das hier: taz: Todeszone Mann?

@RyzA: Dann lebst du in einem eheähnlichen Verhältnis, das ist auch ein Modell, was man durchaus praktizieren kann, so etwas könnte ich mir auch vorstellen. Behinderte Menschen können schon heiraten, aber wenn der Ehepartner nicht behindert ist, dann fällt alles auf den Ehepartner zurück, da die Krankenkasse und der LWV keine Gelder mehr zu Verfügung stellen, das würde ich meiner Ehefrau niemals antun. Dabei weiß ich nicht, ob sich die Gesetztlage mittlerweile geändert hat.

@Zwiebelsauce: Versteh mich jetzt bitte nicht falsch, es klingt fast so, als seist du pessimistisch eingestellt. Mit 1200 € Netto, kann man keine Familie ernähren, die Gesellschaft ist zudem noch zu schnellliebig geworden. Was ebenfalls ein gesellschaftliches Problem ist, die Illuison eines makellosen schönen Mannes oder einer makellosen schönen Frau, was überall zu sehen ist, sei es in der Werbung (Plakaten, TV, Prospekten) oder die ganzen Stars und möchtegern Stars. Mit solchen Personen, kann man sich nicht vergleichen, will man das denn auch?

Zudem wurde das Schönheitsideal derart pervertiert, das viele niemals den perfekten Partner finden werden, es gibt keinen zweiten George Clooney oder Megan Fox und trotzdem rennt man hinterher und bleibt ewig Single.

Da mache ich mir auch meine Gedanken, wie bitte möchte denn Generation Smartphone einen Partner finden, mittels Google Maps. 

Mit jedem Mitglied gehe ich immer respektvoll um, selbst wenn es Atropa (Ex-Sternie PCG) wäre, er war bis dato der einzigste Mod, mit dem ich mich angelegt habe, da er mir richtig blöd kam und ich zu ihm sagte:"Als Mod akzeptiere ich dich noch, aber menschlich hast du bei mir verschissen". Habe dafür nicht einmal eine Verwarnung kassiert, auch kein Mod oder Admin schrieb mich an, ich gehe davon aus, das es im "Internen Forum" geklärt wurde.

ShiZoedit: @Benie: Scharfer Avatar, *seufz*, ich habe das Single-Fieber.


----------



## IICARUS (3. Oktober 2021)

Ich bin seit 1990 verheiratet und habe sogar bereits zwei erwachsene Kinder.
Enkel aber noch keine, weil beide auch noch Singel sind. 

Zudem kommen noch 2 kleine Hunde dazu.


----------



## HenneHuhn (3. Oktober 2021)

Benie schrieb:


> [...]Ich finde Kinder, sind unser wichtigstes Gut im Leben. Wer das nicht so sieht, ist egoistisch in meinen Augen. Klar gibt`s auch Paare ohne Kinder, wo es warum auch immer nicht klappt mit Kinderkriegen.
> [...]


Was genau ist daran jetzt egoistisch?

@Shi_Zon : Ja, "Blackpiller" sind "InCels" wie der in dem taz-Artikel Beschriebene.


----------



## Zwiebelsauce (3. Oktober 2021)

Mir sagen diese Begriffe nichts.


----------



## ShiZon (3. Oktober 2021)

Benie schrieb:


> Ich bin seit 18 Jahren mit meiner Frau zusammen und 7 Jahre verheiratet. Hab 2 tolle Kinder, Junge 4 Jahre und Mädchen 6 Monate. Ich finde Kinder, sind unser wichtigstes Gut im Leben. Wer das nicht so sieht, ist egoistisch in meinen Augen. Klar gibt`s auch Paare ohne Kinder, wo es warum auch immer nicht klappt mit Kinderkriegen.
> Die Zeit für Hobbys ist natürlich kaum noch da, seit dem ich Kinder habe. Der Rechner läuft vielleicht 3 mal die Woche abends für 2 Stunden.
> Ach ja die Tusse auf meinem Profilbild kenn ich nicht, in bin männlich und schon 42


Was würde denn dagegen sprechen, ein Kind zu adoptieren. Ein Kind zu bekommen, kann nicht erzwungen werden, es gibt auch Menschen, die sind nicht in der Lage Kinder in die Welt zu setzen, entweder durch Impotenz oder Unfruchtbarkeit.

ShiZoedit: @Zwiebelsauce: Was meinst du damit?


----------



## Benie (3. Oktober 2021)

Shi_Zon schrieb:


> Was würde denn dagegen sprechen, ein Kind zu adoptieren. Ein Kind zu bekommen, kann nicht erzwungen werden, es gibt auch Menschen, die sind nicht in der Lage Kinder in die Welt zu setzen, entweder durch Impotenz oder Unfruchtbarkeit.
> 
> ShiZoedit: @Zwiebelsauce: Was meinst du damit?


Ich meine nur damit, das es genug Menschen gibt, die aus Bequemlichkeit und den Verlust ihres "schönen" Lebens keine Kinder haben wollen. Wir würden ja irgendwann aussterben, wenn alle nur noch an ihr eigenes Ego denken würden. Das es Menschen gibt die keine Kinder kriegen können ist mir ja klar und ne Adoption ist da eine gute Sache.


----------



## HenneHuhn (3. Oktober 2021)

Zwiebelsauce schrieb:


> Mir sagen diese Begriffe nichts.


Dann lies doch den Artikel, den Shi_Zo verlinkt hat oder benutz eine Suchmaschine deiner Wahl... 

@Benie : Okay, wer sich freiwillig gegen Kinder entscheidet, ist also für das Aussterben der Menschheit verantwortlich. Das ist deine Argumentation?


----------



## Zwiebelsauce (3. Oktober 2021)

Das wars mit dem Thread.


----------



## Pisaopfer (3. Oktober 2021)

Nö wars nicht ...  wir haben auch drei Kinder hier und davon sind zwei auch schon Erwachsen und eines der "Großen" Ausgezogen. Ehrlich gesagt haben meine Frau und ich nie darüber nachgedacht warum wir Kinder wollen oder eben nicht. Heute muß alles geplant sein, ich seh das immer wieder im Bekanntenkreis, mit 20 Heirat, mit 22 erstes Kind mit 25 Haus usw usw usw. Es gibt Heutzutage sicher Argument die gegen Kinder sprechen könnten aber wenig Geld? Ich sag mal solang man nicht in Hartz4 geboren wird, ich mein so richtig bewusst. Ich möchte meine Kiddies nicht mehr missen.


----------



## HighEnd111 (3. Oktober 2021)

Ich bin noch Single, habe aber auch noch viel meines Lebens vor mir (Mitte 20) - von daher nicht allzu außergewöhnlich 

@Shi_Zon ich wünsche dir auf jeden Fall viel Erfolg bei der Suche einer neuen Partnerin  nur den Kopf nicht hängen lassen


----------



## ShiZon (3. Oktober 2021)

HighEnd111 schrieb:


> Ich bin noch Single, habe aber auch noch viel meines Lebens vor mir (Mitte 20) - von daher nicht allzu außergewöhnlich
> 
> @Shi_Zon ich wünsche dir auf jeden Fall viel Erfolg bei der Suche einer neuen Partnerin  nur den Kopf nicht hängen lassen


Irgendwann habe ich auch mal Glück, dabei erzwinge ich auch keine Situation, wenn es passiert und ich mich erneut in eine Frau verliebe, dann um so besser. Frauen sind wunderbare Wesen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (3. Oktober 2021)

HighEnd111 schrieb:


> Ich bin noch Single, habe aber auch noch viel meines Lebens vor mir (Mitte 20) - von daher nicht allzu außergewöhnlich
> 
> [...]


Was heißt hier "noch Single" mit Mitte 20? Ich wünsche dir noch viele interessante Beziehungen, und davon dann vielleicht die eine, die ein Leben lang hält (wenn dir der Sinn danach stehen sollte)!


----------



## HighEnd111 (3. Oktober 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Was heißt hier "noch Single" mit Mitte 20? Ich wünsche dir noch viele interessante Beziehungen, und davon dann vielleicht die eine, die ein Leben lang hält (wenn dir der Sinn danach stehen sollte)!


Danke


----------



## Eyren (3. Oktober 2021)

Puh also ja vorab, ich bin jetzt 15 Jahre mit meiner Frau zusammen und davon 10 verheiratet.

Wir haben auch keine Kinder, in vollem Bewusstsein.  Meine Frau musste sogar dafür kämpfen sich mit Anfang 20 sterilisieren zulassen.

Sind wir beide jetzt egoistisch? Ich finde nicht.

Es gibt soviele Kinder, die nicht gewollt sind, aus schlechten Verhältnissen befreit wurden oder in Armut aufwachsen müssen, warum soll ich noch weitere Kinder in die Welt setzen statt denen zu helfen die schon da sind?

Ich verspüre nicht den drang "mein Blut" weiter zugeben.

Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, ich gönne jedem seine Familie,  etwas wichtigeres haben wir nicht. Aber Menschen die sich gegen Kinder entscheiden als egoistisch zu betiteln finde ich wahrlich nicht schön.

PS. Ja ich tue etwas. Arbeite seit nun 17 Jahren bei der evangelischen Kirche ehrenamtlich mit schwer erziehbaren Jugendlichen. Einige davon durfte ich sogar mit ausbilden oder habe geholfen sie zu vermitteln und diese Sorgen nun dafür das eure PC's Strom haben.


----------



## RyzA (3. Oktober 2021)

Shi_Zon schrieb:


> @RyzA: Behinderte Menschen können schon heiraten, aber wenn der Ehepartner nicht behindert ist, dann fällt alles auf den Ehepartner zurück, da die Krankenkasse und der LWV keine Gelder mehr zu Verfügung stellen, das würde ich meiner Ehefrau niemals antun. Dabei weiß ich nicht, ob sich die Gesetztlage mittlerweile geändert hat.


Davon ist mir nichts bekannt. Wenn man vom Amt abhängig ist und der Ehepartner "zuviel" verdient, dann wird das angerechnet. 



Eyren schrieb:


> Es gibt soviele Kinder, die nicht gewollt sind, aus schlechten Verhältnissen befreit wurden oder in Armut aufwachsen müssen, warum soll ich noch weitere Kinder in die Welt setzen statt denen zu helfen die schon da sind?


Notfalls, wenn man selber keine Kinder kriegen kann, dann kann man auch andere Kinder adoptieren oder in Pflege nehmen. Ich bin selber adoptiert.


----------



## HenneHuhn (3. Oktober 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Notfalls, wenn man selber keine Kinder kriegen kann, dann kann man auch andere Kinder adoptieren oder in Pflege nehmen. Ich bin selber adoptiert.



Klar, immer ne gute Sache. Aber grundsätzlich würde ich halt die Prämisse in Frage stellen: warum sollte man denn unbedingt Kinder haben wollen/müssen, ganz dahingestellt ob leiblich/adoptiert oder natürlich/künstlich gezeugt...


----------



## RyzA (3. Oktober 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Klar, immer ne gute Sache. Aber grundsätzlich würde ich halt die Prämisse in Frage stellen: warum sollte man denn unbedingt Kinder haben wollen/müssen, ganz dahingestellt ob leiblich/adoptiert oder natürlich/künstlich gezeugt...


Müssen gar nicht. Das ist jeden selber überlassen.
Aber zum Glück entscheiden sich die meisten dafür. Sonst würden wir wohl aussterben.


----------



## Caduzzz (3. Oktober 2021)

[X] kein Single

Seit 12 Jahren mit meiner Freundin zusammen. Meistens sag ich aber einfach "meine Frau". "Freundin" hört sich so jugendlich an und "Lebenspartnerin" so distanziert.
Aber jugendlich sind wir leider nicht mehr, und distanziert erst recht nicht.

Thema Kinder bekommen > jeder wie er möchte! Wer keine möchte, der braucht sich mMn auch nicht dafür rechtfertigen, und wer nicht kann erst recht nicht. Wir haben auch keine.
Wir füttern die Neffen meiner Frau bzw. die drei Rotznasen einer Freundin mit durch, muss für die Rente reichen 

edit: Thema "Heirat". Wir sind auch nicht verheiratet, war auch noch nie Thema. Geht auch so. Aber auch hier gilt für mich: wer will soll machen.


----------



## V3CT0R (3. Oktober 2021)

Seit 5 Wochen wieder single. :/ Aber kommt schon noch besser


----------



## pedi (3. Oktober 2021)

ich bin fast 50 jahre mit der selben frau verheiratet.
passt immer noch.
beim musikhören wäre es ganz praktisch single zu sein.


----------



## ShiZon (3. Oktober 2021)

V3CT0R schrieb:


> Seit 5 Wochen wieder single. :/ Aber kommt schon noch besser


Wenn man sich im Guten trennt, ist das schon in Ordnung, passiert das aber im Streit, da weiß man nie, ob sich daraus überhaupt eine freundschaftliche Basis, falls das erwünscht wäre, entwickeln könnte.

@Eyren: War auch mal echt ein übler Typ als Jugendlicher Körperverletzung, Diebstahl, Vandalismus, da hatte ich über Jahre hinweg, eine echte "mir ist alles scheißegal"-Einstellung kam noch hinzu, habe sehr viel Murks gebaut und eben so viel Murks erlebt, bis ich abgestürzt bin, habe echt alles verloren Kumpels, Familie, das habe ich gebraucht. Bis ich jemanden traf der mir sagte: "Lache doch einfach mal, nimm nicht alles so ernst", ich weiß gar nicht mehr wer mir das sagte, vielleicht meine Mutter?

Habe mich wieder aufgerappelt und an mir selbst gearbeitet, meine beste Entscheidung war es tatsächlich in ein Jugendclub zu gehen, da fand ich heraus, das ich gut mit den teils schwer verhaltensgestörten Kids klar kam und mir meine hässlichen Fehler aus der Vergangenheit geholfen, den Jugendlichen andere perspektiven zu zeigen. Dort wurden nicht nur meine Menschenkentnisse geschult, sondern auch mein Hang zu Zynismus, Sarkasmus, Ironie, Selbstironie, Anspielungen und Wortspiele, nicht nur das ich habe gelernt Menschen zu lesen. Sei es die Körpersprache oder das gesprochene Wort, habe Streetworker bei der Arbeit begleitet und viele harte Schicksale erlebt: "Kindesmisshandlung und Wohlgefährdung (bei ein paar Fällen stand auch Kindesmißbrauch im Raum), Messies, Assis, Drogensüchtige, psychisch und seelisch kranke Personen. Der Jugendclub schloss leider nach 5 Jahren die Pforten, aber ich habe trotzdem viel gelernt, über mich selbst und den Umgang mit anderen Menschen, auch heute noch helfe ich Menschen die eine Last auf der Seele haben und bin dann aber auch Vertrauensperson und so etwas ähnliches wie ein psychologischer Berater und das was mir anvertraut wird, gebe ich auch nie Preis. Wenn es darum geht mit schwierigen Situationen umzugehen, habe ich immer ein offenes Ohr. Mit mir kann man über alle zwischenmenschlichen Themen reden.


----------



## HenneHuhn (3. Oktober 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Müssen gar nicht. Das ist jeden selber überlassen.
> Aber zum Glück entscheiden sich die meisten dafür. Sonst würden wir wohl aussterben.



Es gibt ja aber auch andere Meinungen dazu, die hier im Thread auch schon geäußert wurden. Hatte aber auch mal so ein Kneipengespräch mit nem Kumpel eines Kumpels, damals "vor Corona", werdender Vater, der dann auch ankam mit "Also es ist ja natürlich jedem/jeder selbst überlasse, ob er/sie Kinder will, aaaaaaaber...." - wo ich mir dann aber wieder dachte: hmmm, erfahrungsgemäß kommt nach dem "aaaaaaaaber" doch immer nur Ochsenexkrement... 

Ich glaube, es ist ganz normal und empirisch ja auch belegt, dass mit steigendem Wohlstand einer Gesellschaft und den sich daraus ergebenden Möglichkeiten der Selbstentfaltung/Selbstverwirklichung, das "zwingende" Kinderkriegen zur Sicherung des Lebensunterhaltes im Alter halt wegfällt bzw. sich immer mehr Menschen dagegen entscheiden. Und ich halte es für sehr problematisch, da an diesem Punkt auf einmal die einzelnen Menschen in die Pflicht nehmen zu wollen, dafür zu sorgen, dass "wir" (die Menschheit allgemein wird ja wohl kaum gemeint sein, dafür ist die globale Entwicklung ja nun deutlich zu ungleichzeitig) nicht aussterben oder - typisch deutsch - das Rentensystem nicht zusammenbricht. Also ich persönlich sehe mich nicht in der Pflicht, als Befruchtungsmaschine für das Rentensystem zu dienen  Ich glaube, da gibt es ganz andere Stellschrauben, vor allem politisch-ökonomischer Natur, an denen wir drehen müssen bevor wir jeden Einzelnen und seine/ihre individuellen Reproduktionsentscheidungen (und was bitte könnte es individuelleres geben?!) in die Pflicht nehmen. Das wäre meiner Meinung nach im schlimmsten Sinne totalitär.


----------



## Godslayer666 (4. Oktober 2021)

Da laut https://countrymeters.info/de/World die Geburtenrate fast 3mal so hoch ist als die Sterberate, wird das aussterben der Menschheit durch keine Kinder bekommen wollen, können, ect wohl nicht das größte Problem sein. 

In diesem Sinne - Single mit keinem Bedarf auf Beziehung und Kinder dann wohl ebenso nicht. Bin ich deswegen Egoistisch? Im gesellschaftlichem Sinne würde ich das mal mit nein beantworten.


----------



## RyzA (4. Oktober 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Ich glaube, es ist ganz normal und empirisch ja auch belegt, dass mit steigendem Wohlstand einer Gesellschaft und den sich daraus ergebenden Möglichkeiten der Selbstentfaltung/Selbstverwirklichung, das "zwingende" Kinderkriegen zur Sicherung des Lebensunterhaltes im Alter halt wegfällt bzw. sich immer mehr Menschen dagegen entscheiden. Und ich halte es für sehr problematisch, da an diesem Punkt auf einmal die einzelnen Menschen in die Pflicht nehmen zu wollen, dafür zu sorgen, dass "wir" (die Menschheit allgemein wird ja wohl kaum gemeint sein, dafür ist die globale Entwicklung ja nun deutlich zu ungleichzeitig) nicht aussterben oder - typisch deutsch - das Rentensystem nicht zusammenbricht. Also ich persönlich sehe mich nicht in der Pflicht, als Befruchtungsmaschine für das Rentensystem zu dienen  Ich glaube, da gibt es ganz andere Stellschrauben, vor allem politisch-ökonomischer Natur, an denen wir drehen müssen bevor wir jeden Einzelnen und seine/ihre individuellen Reproduktionsentscheidungen (und was bitte könnte es individuelleres geben?!) in die Pflicht nehmen. Das wäre meiner Meinung nach im schlimmsten Sinne totalitär.


Es ist auch empirisch belegt das wir ein Demografie Problem haben:
Demografischer Wandel in Deutschland




Godslayer666 schrieb:


> Da laut https://countrymeters.info/de/World die Geburtenrate fast 3mal so hoch ist als die Sterberate, wird das aussterben der Menschheit durch keine Kinder bekommen wollen, können, ect wohl nicht das größte Problem sein.


Global gesehen nicht. Aber man kann sagen das gewisse (Industrie) Länder "vergreisen".


----------



## HenneHuhn (4. Oktober 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Es ist auch empirisch belegt das wir ein Demografie Problem haben:
> Demografischer Wandel in Deutschland
> [...]



Also Kinderkriegen für's Vaterland?


----------



## RyzA (4. Oktober 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Also Kinderkriegen für's Vaterland?


Und für die eigene Rente.

Oder hast du eine bessere Idee wie man die Rente finanzieren soll?


----------



## HenneHuhn (4. Oktober 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Und für die eigene Rente.
> 
> Oder hast du eine bessere Idee wie man die Rente finanzieren soll?



Ich halte die Vorstellung, dass ich noch eine gesetzliche Rente bekommen  werde, die relevant oberhalb der Bedürftigkeitsgrenze liegt, für sehr putzig. Du bist, glaube ich, etwa 10 Jahre älter als ich. Erwartest du tatsächlich noch mehr zu kriegen? Selbst wenn ich jetzt anfangen würde, ungeschützt alles zu bespringen, was nicht bei drei auf den Bäumen ist... die nächsten etwa 20 Jahre würden dann erstmal die Unterhaltsvorschusszahlungen das Staatssäckel schröpfen (auch wenn das natürlich andere Kassen sind...), bis dann langsam mal wieder was reinkommt in die Rentenkasse  (Das ist natürlich primär überspitzt und polemisch)

Wir müssen hier doch ganz unterschiedliche Ebenen der Diskussion betrachten. Bzw. wir führen mehrere Diskussionen gleichzeitig. Das eine ist die Diskussion um das Rentensystem. Was muss politisch verändert werden an der Struktur der Rentenversicherung bzw. des gesamten Sozialversicherungssystems. Daran anschließend müssen wir die Diskussion führen, wie man es für Menschen attraktiver macht, Kinder zu kriegen. Denn natürlich hat es aus volkswirtschaftlicher Sicht Vorteile, Kinder zu kriegen und damit Produktivkräfte selbst zu reproduzieren.

Eine ganz andere Diskussionsebene ist, in wie weit Individuen und ihre wohl höchstprivateste Entscheidung, nämlich wie sie ihre Reproduktion - oder eben nicht - planen, für ein "gesamtgesellschaftliches" (nicht, dass es da irgendwo Widersprüche gäbe, neeeein...) Ziel eingespannt werden sollten. Denn das ist ja, was bspw. du implizit forderst. Ich halte das für totalitär.

Und dann haben wir noch die ganze abstrakte Diskussionsebene, die meist - zumindest hintergründig - entweder religiös oder biologistisch verklärt ist, von wegen "Kinder sind unser höchstes Gut", Schöpfungsblabla oder Vulgärdarwinismus von wegen "Nachwuchs zu zeugen ist unsere höchste natürliche Mission".


----------



## RyzA (4. Oktober 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Ich halte die Vorstellung, dass ich noch eine gesetzliche Rente bekommen  werde, die relevant oberhalb der Bedürftigkeitsgrenze liegt, für sehr putzig. Du bist, glaube ich, etwa 10 Jahre älter als ich. Erwartest du tatsächlich noch mehr zu kriegen?


Ich erwarte nicht mehr zu kriegen. Ich weiß auch nicht was in 30 Jahren ist.
Aber wenn immer weniger einzahlen, kann man sich ausmalen, wohin das führt.  Dann müssen irgendwann die RV-Beiträge erhöht oder die Renten gekürzt werden. Oder das Renteneintrittsalter weiter angehoben werden. Oder schlimmstenfalls alles zusammen.
Man könnte sich auch noch zusätzlich privat absichern, wenn man genügend Geld hat.
Das haben aber viele nicht.


HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Wir müssen hier doch ganz unterschiedliche Ebenen der Diskussion betrachten. Bzw. wir führen mehrere Diskussionen gleichzeitig. Das eine ist die Diskussion um das Rentensystem. Was muss politisch verändert werden an der Struktur der Rentenversicherung bzw. des gesamten Sozialversicherungssystems. Daran anschließend müssen wir die Diskussion führen, wie man es für Menschen attraktiver macht, Kinder zu kriegen. Denn natürlich hat es aus volkswirtschaftlicher Sicht Vorteile, Kinder zu kriegen und damit Produktivkräfte selbst zu reproduzieren.


Ja für Familien muß von Seite des Staates noch mehr getan werden.


HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Eine ganz andere Diskussionsebene ist, in wie weit Individuen und ihre wohl höchstprivateste Entscheidung, nämlich wie sie ihre Reproduktion - oder eben nicht - planen, für ein "gesamtgesellschaftliches" (nicht, dass es da irgendwo Widersprüche gäbe, neeeein...) Ziel eingespannt werden sollten. Denn das ist ja, was bspw. du implizit forderst. Ich halte das für totalitär.


Ich sehe es nicht als totalitär an, sondern ganz pragmatisch. Bzw aus der Notwendigkeit heraus.
Wäre es totalitär, würde ich fordern, dass jedes Paar Kinder kriegen *muß*. Das habe ich aber nicht getan! 



HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Und dann haben wir noch die ganze abstrakte Diskussionsebene, die meist - zumindest hintergründig - entweder religiös oder biologistisch verklärt ist, von wegen "Kinder sind unser höchstes Gut", Schöpfungsblabla oder Vulgärdarwinismus von wegen "Nachwuchs zu zeugen ist unsere höchste natürliche Mission".


Religiös hatte ich das noch gar nicht betrachtet.


----------



## Körschgen (4. Oktober 2021)

Benie schrieb:


> Ich finde Kinder, sind unser wichtigstes Gut im Leben. Wer das nicht so sieht, ist egoistisch in meinen Augen. Klar gibt`s auch Paare ohne Kinder, wo es warum auch immer nicht klappt mit Kinderkriegen.
> Die Zeit für Hobbys ist natürlich kaum noch da, seit dem ich Kinder habe. Der Rechner läuft vielleicht 3 mal die Woche abends für 2 Stunden.




Lol, etwas kurzsichtig oder  ?

Der einzige Grund wieso wir mehr Kinder bräuchten, ist weil unser Rentensystem sonst krepiert.

Wenn man sich das ganze global ansieht, sind mehr Menschen so ziemlich das letzte, was wir brauchen.

Meine Partnerin und ich verdienen beide sehr gut, haben ein Haus und sind im perfekten Alter für Kinder, wird aber dennoch ganz bestimmt nicht passieren.

Ich habe keine Lust Nachwuchs in diese Welt zu setzen (nur um meine eh verlorene gesetzliche Rente zu verbessern).

Ich genieße lieber meine Freizeit für Hobbys, davon habe ich mehr.

Finde es aber auch immer wieder amüsant, wie mir Bekannte glaubhaft machen wollen, wie sehr sie froh sind, die Kinder zu haben, während sie quasi gleichzeitig zugeben für nichts mehr Zeit zu haben und alle ihre Hobbys aufgeben.

Ich genieße jedenfalls momentan lieber die Zeit, in der ich fit, finanziell gut aufgestellt und abenteuerlustig bin, mit Freizeit, neuen Hobbys und (bald) wieder Reisen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (4. Oktober 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich erwarte nicht mehr zu kriegen. Ich weiß auch nicht was in 30 Jahren ist.
> Aber wenn immer weniger einzahlen, kann man sich ausmalen, wohin das führt.  Dann müssen irgendwann die RV-Beiträge erhöht oder die Renten gekürzt werden. Oder das Renteneintrittsalter weiter angehoben werden. Oder schlimmstenfalls alles zusammen.
> Man könnte sich auch noch zusätzlich privat absichern, wenn man genügend Geld hat.
> Das haben aber viele nicht.
> [...]



Also darüber, dass sich was ändern muss, besteht ja bei den meisten Leuten Einigkeit. Dass private Zusatzversicherungen im Niedriglohnland D auch nur von einer bestimmten Klientel als tatsächliche Alternative gesehen werden, ist auch klar. Das Anheben des Renteneintrittsalters ist in Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass ein Teil der Bevölkerung schon vor Erreichen des jetzigen Renteneintrittsalters körperlich und/oder geistig durch ist und andere, die noch fit sind, ohnehin nur durch Zuverdienst über die Runden kommen, auch extrem ambivalent. Kürzung der Renten ist in Zeiten von Altersarmut mitunter letztlich ein Nullsummenspiel mit einem Demütigungs-Sahnehäubchen. Rentenbeiträge erhöhen... wenn dann nur wenn es mindestens paritätisch läuft, ist aber ohne strukturelle Veränderungen eben auch nur eine Zeit lang möglich.

Neben der Strukturdebatte müssen wir uns vor allem die Einnahmenseite angucken. Und da können wir gleich zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe schlagen: dieser ganze Niedriglohnsektor, mit dem Deutschland sich einst zum Exportweltmeister und manchen europäischen Nachbarn mit in den Bankrott katapultiert hat, sorgt auch für niedrigere Einzahlungen in die Rentenkassen. Und macht auch Familiengründungen nicht gerade attraktiv. Das wäre schonmal eine ganze entscheidende Stellschraube.



RyzA schrieb:


> Ich sehe es nicht als totalitär an, sondern ganz pragmatisch. Bzw aus der Notwendigkeit heraus.
> Wäre es totalitär, würde ich fordern, dass jedes Paar Kinder kriegen *muß*. Das habe ich aber nicht getan!
> [...]



Man kann Dinge ja auch diskursiv vorbereiten. Verschiebung der Grenzen des Sagbaren  und so  
Nein, ich halte den Ansatz für falsch, so lange wir nicht an strukturellen Problemen gearbeitet haben, die die individuellen Entscheidung erst mit bedingen. Man kann doch von den Leuten nicht erwarten, mehr Kinder in die Welt zu setzen, wenn die menschengemachten Bedingungen dafür beschissen sind. Aber gleichzeitig nichts an den beschissenen Bedingungen ändern und stattdessen moralischen Druck aufzubauen oder halt "aus Pragmatismus" zu kapitulieren.


----------



## RyzA (4. Oktober 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Neben der Strukturdebatte müssen wir uns vor allem die Einnahmenseite angucken. Und da können wir gleich zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe schlagen: dieser ganze Niedriglohnsektor, mit dem Deutschland sich einst zum Exportweltmeister und manchen europäischen Nachbarn mit in den Bankrott katapultiert hat, sorgt auch für niedrigere Einzahlungen in die Rentenkassen. Und macht auch Familiengründungen nicht gerade attraktiv. Das wäre schonmal eine ganze entscheidende Stellschraube.


Deswegen muß der Mindestlohn weiter angehoben werden. Wie es die SPD ja in ihren Wahlprogramm stehen hat. Davon sind rund 10 Millionen Menschen betroffen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (4. Oktober 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Deswegen muß der Mindestlohn weiter angehoben werden. Wie es die SPD ja in ihren Wahlprogramm stehen hat. Davon sind rund 10 Millionen Menschen betroffen.



Da bin ich der letzte Mensch, der dagegen wäre. Aber das ist eben nur ein einzelnes Element. Die Löchrigkeit des Mindestlohngesetzes ist ein anderes. Mangelnde Tarifbindung in vielen Branchen ebenfalls. Befristungswesen und Leiharbeit etc. (in dem Maße ja auch der SPD und den Grünen zu verdanken...)

Und ich traue den Sozen halt nur so weit, wie ich Olaf Scholz werfen könnte 

Aber vielleicht sollten wir jetzt doch langsam aufhören, das Thema zu kapern


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. Oktober 2021)

[X] selbstverständlich single, sonst wär ich ja wohl nicht in diesem Forum angemeldet.  Mit übelsten Nerds wie mir will halt keine was zu tun haben. Auf der Suche bin ich auch nicht mehr, ich zocke lieber ne anständige Runde, das macht wenigstens Laune.  Gibt so viel mehr Sachen die viel mehr Spaß machen als irgendwrlchen Weibern hinterher zu rennen, die einen eh nur verarschen.
Bin seit keine Ahnung 10 Jahren oder so single und lebe noch, also scheint es wohl nicht schädlich zu sein.


----------



## RyzA (4. Oktober 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Da bin ich der letzte Mensch, der dagegen wäre. Aber das ist eben nur ein einzelnes Element. Die Löchrigkeit des Mindestlohngesetzes ist ein anderes. Mangelnde Tarifbindung in vielen Branchen ebenfalls. Befristungswesen und Leiharbeit etc. (in dem Maße ja auch der SPD und den Grünen zu verdanken...)


Ja die SPD hatte damals eine sehr hohe Arbeitslosigkeit von der Kohlregierung übernommen und deswegen den Arbeitsmarkt reformiert. Da gibt es noch viele Dinge nachzubessern.


HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Und ich traue den Sozen halt nur so weit, wie ich Olaf Scholz werfen könnte


Also gar nicht? 



HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Aber vielleicht sollten wir jetzt doch langsam aufhören, das Thema zu kapern


Ok stimmt. Wäre besser im Politikforum aufgehoben.


----------



## ShiZon (4. Oktober 2021)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> [X] selbstverständlich single, sonst wär ich ja wohl nicht in diesem Forum angemeldet.  Mit übelsten Nerds wie mir will halt keine was zu tun haben. Auf der Suche bin ich auch nicht mehr, ich zocke lieber ne anständige Runde, das macht wenigstens Laune.  Gibt so viel mehr Sachen die viel mehr Spaß machen als irgendwrlchen Weibern hinterher zu rennen, die einen eh nur verarschen.
> Bin seit keine Ahnung 10 Jahren oder so single und lebe noch, also scheint es wohl nicht schädlich zu sein.


Was ich echt ironisch auch an der Liebe finde, jetzt sagst du: "Ich bin überglücklich als Single und kann zocken bis der Arzt kommt". Nachher gehst du einkaufen, biegst nichtsahnend in die Nudelabteilung ein und *zack* steht vor dir deine Traumfrau und es funkt zwischen euch beiden, dabei stellt sich heraus, sie ist noch zu haben".


----------



## HisN (4. Oktober 2021)

[x] Obernerd, Verheiratet, Kinder.


----------



## SaPass (4. Oktober 2021)

ShiZon schrieb:


> Was ich echt ironisch auch an der Liebe finde, jetzt sagst du: "Ich bin überglücklich als Single und kann zocken bis der Arzt kommt". Nachher gehst du einkaufen, biegst nichtsahnend in die Nudelabteilung ein und *zack* steht vor dir deine Traumfrau und es funkt zwischen euch beiden, dabei stellt sich heraus, sie ist noch zu haben".


Ich kenne mehr als einen Fall, wo sich das in etwas so abspielte, abgesehen vom _ich-zocke-bis-der-Arzt-kommt_ - Teil.

Selbst glücklich und zufrieden zu sein sehe ich als gute Grundlage für eine Beziehung an. Die _ich-brauch-unbedingt-einen-Partner-um-glücklich-zu-sein_ - Fraktion hat da zumindest gefühlt etwas weniger Erfolg.


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. Oktober 2021)

ShiZon schrieb:


> Was ich echt ironisch auch an der Liebe finde, jetzt sagst du: "Ich bin überglücklich als Single und kann zocken bis der Arzt kommt". Nachher gehst du einkaufen, biegst nichtsahnend in die Nudelabteilung ein und *zack* steht vor dir deine Traumfrau und es funkt zwischen euch beiden, dabei stellt sich heraus, sie ist noch zu haben".


Haha ne, wird nicht passieren.  Gibt höchstens den typischen "ih was ist das für ein Nerd" Blick.


----------



## ShiZon (4. Oktober 2021)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Haha ne, wird nicht passieren.  Gibt höchstens den typischen "ih was ist das für ein Nerd" Blick.


Vielleicht ist das dann eine Nerdine.


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. Oktober 2021)

Du glaubst auch noch an den Weihnachtsmann, oder? 
Selbst wenn meine angebliche Traumfrau vor mir steht, würde ich es nicht mal bemerken, weil ich komplett das Interesse verloren habe. Ich hab aus meinen Fehlern gelernt und werde mit Sicherheit nicht noch eine Beziehung anfangen. Komplette Zeitverschwenung, da ich sowieso nur wieder die Arschkarte ziehe.
Das Leben ist halt kein Ponyhof und ich habe mich angepasst, so wie ich es schon immer machen musste.


----------



## Threshold (5. Oktober 2021)

Körschgen schrieb:


> Meine Partnerin und ich verdienen beide sehr gut, haben ein Haus und sind im perfekten Alter für Kinder, wird aber dennoch ganz bestimmt nicht passieren.


Ich kann mich noch  sehr gut an die Geburt unseres ersten Kindes erinnern (als wenn es gestern war).
Ich hab sie (ein Mädchen) damals das erste Mal in den arm genommen und gehalten und ein furchtbar hässliches Wesen guckte durch zugeschwollene Augen grob in meine Richtung.
Und genau da wusste ich, dass es keinen schöneren Moment im Leben geben könnte.
Heute ist dieser kleine Wurm erwachsen und lebt inzwischen sein eigenes Leben und ich kann mich an jeden einzelen dieser Tage erinnern und mir wird dabei immer warm um Herz.
Ich bin so stolz auf meine Kinder und feiere jeden Tag, den sie leben.


----------



## RyzA (5. Oktober 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich kann mich noch  sehr gut an die Geburt unseres ersten Kindes erinnern (als wenn es gestern war).
> Ich hab sie (ein Mädchen) damals das erste Mal in den arm genommen und gehalten und ein furchtbar hässliches Wesen guckte durch zugeschwollene Augen grob in meine Richtung.


Ich kann mich auch noch gut an die Geburt unseres Sohnes erinnern.
Da lief  Musik aus dem Radio im Kreißsaal. Das Lied "It´s my life" von Bon Jovi. Hat gepasst!


----------



## HenneHuhn (5. Oktober 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich kann mich noch  sehr gut an die Geburt unseres ersten Kindes erinnern (als wenn es gestern war).
> Ich hab sie (ein Mädchen) damals das erste Mal in den arm genommen und gehalten und ein furchtbar hässliches Wesen guckte durch zugeschwollene Augen grob in meine Richtung.
> Und genau da wusste ich, dass es keinen schöneren Moment im Leben geben könnte.
> Heute ist dieser kleine Wurm erwachsen und lebt inzwischen sein eigenes Leben und ich kann mich an jeden einzelen dieser Tage erinnern und mir wird dabei immer warm um Herz.
> Ich bin so stolz auf meine Kinder und feiere jeden Tag, den sie leben.


Das sei dir ja auch gegönnt.


----------



## HisN (5. Oktober 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> ich kann mich an jeden einzelen dieser Tage erinnern und mir wird dabei immer warm um Herz.


************, bei mir macht sich Demenz breit. Ich kann mich weder an jeden einzelnen Tag im Leben meiner Kinder, noch in meinem Leben erinnern


----------



## RyzA (5. Oktober 2021)

HisN schrieb:


> ************, bei mir macht sich Demenz breit. Ich kann mich weder an jeden einzelnen Tag im Leben meiner Kinder, noch in meinem Leben erinnern


Ich glaube damit hat Threshold übertrieben.  An jeden einzelnen Tag kann man sich nicht erinnern. Eher an besondere Momente und Schlüsselerlebnisse.


----------



## Threshold (5. Oktober 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich glaube damit hat Threshold übertrieben.  An jeden einzelnen Tag kann man sich nicht erinnern. Eher an besondere Momente und Schlüsselerlebnisse.


Der wichtigste Schlüsselmoment ist der, wenn die Kinder ausziehen und endlich Ruhe einkehrt.


----------



## Eyren (5. Oktober 2021)

Irgendwie haben wir elegant die Kurve von "Wer ist Single" zu "Elternglück" bekommen.

Ich hab übrigens eine Katze die ich Baby nenne und die jeden Abend am Fußende vom Bett schläft.

Zählt das auch?


----------



## Caduzzz (6. Oktober 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Der wichtigste Schlüsselmoment ist der, wenn die Kinder ausziehen und endlich Ruhe einkehrt.


Abrechnung gemacht?


Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dho1YF-52xE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Körschgen (6. Oktober 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Der wichtigste Schlüsselmoment ist der, wenn die Kinder ausziehen und endlich Ruhe einkehrt.




Schon irgendwie erstaunlich,dass immer so etwas folgt oder?

Nicht falsch verstehen, ich bin sehr Kinderlieb, ich gebe mir in dieser Gesellschaft aber diesen Stress nicht.

Also durchaus überaus erfreulich, dass du so viel Spaß am Schlafmangel hattest, in dem Moment wo mir aber erzählt wird, es sei egoistisch sich das nicht anzutuen, kann ich nur lachen und mit dem gesparten Geld ins 5 Sterne Spa Hotel fahren...


----------



## Threshold (6. Oktober 2021)

Körschgen schrieb:


> Also durchaus überaus erfreulich, dass du so viel Spaß am Schlafmangel hattest,


Das gehört mit dazu. Es ist doch auch quatsch, dass man immer nur die positiven Sachen anspricht.
Allerdings hast du ja nicht ständig schlaflose Nächte.
Gibt ja auch in einer Beziehung ohne Kinder mal Stress und das Trennen fällt sich dann auch mal leichter.
Ich bereue jedenfalls nichts und wenn ich mal älter werde und einiges nicht mehr so gut kann, weiß ich, dass sich meine Kinder um mich kümmern werden.
Was machst du im Alter? Alleine vor der Glotze hocken und hoffen, dass der Typ vom Pflegedienst kein Arschloch ist?


----------



## RyzA (6. Oktober 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was machst du im Alter? Alleine vor der Glotze hocken und hoffen, dass der Typ vom Pflegedienst kein Arschloch ist?


Es haben auch schon welche wochenlang tot in ihrer Wohnung gelegen, weil sie keine Familie und Freunde hatten. Niemand der nach ihnen geguckt hat. So traurig das ist.


----------



## ShiZon (6. Oktober 2021)

Eyren schrieb:


> Irgendwie haben wir elegant die Kurve von "Wer ist Single" zu "Elternglück" bekommen.
> 
> Ich hab übrigens eine Katze die ich Baby nenne und die jeden Abend am Fußende vom Bett schläft.
> 
> Zählt das auch?


Natürlich zählt das auch, ist ja schließlich dein Baby. 

*Ähem* Was ich auch immer wieder erstaunlich finde, Personen die keine Kinder haben, können das Glück oder das Empfinden nur schwer verstehen, von denen die Kinder haben. Das ist ein psychologischer Effekt, was uns anders denken und fühlen lässt, nicht so ganz wie das erste mal Schmetterlinge im Bauch, wenn man frisch verliebt ist, aber es fühlt sich so ähnlich an.


----------



## RyzA (6. Oktober 2021)

ShiZon schrieb:


> *Ähem* Was ich auch immer wieder erstaunlich finde, Personen die keine Kinder haben, können das Glück oder das Empfinden nur schwer verstehen, von denen die Kinder haben. Das ist ein psychologischer Effekt, was uns anders denken und fühlen lässt, nicht so ganz wie das erste mal Schmetterlinge im Bauch, wenn man frisch verliebt ist, aber es fühlt sich so ähnlich an.


Vielleicht ist das ja ein Empathie-Defizit.  Man braucht sich ja nur mal an seine eigene Kindheit etwas zurückversetzen. Wenn die nicht total beschissen war, kann man es eigentlich nachvollziehen.
Außerdem: wenn die eigenen Eltern genauso gedacht hätten, von all denen, die gegen Kinder sind, gäbe es sie gar nicht. Ich finde es einfach schön, wenn man sieht, wie das eigene Kind wächst und gedeiht. Sich weiter entwickelt. Und auch Freude am Leben hat.


----------



## ShiZon (6. Oktober 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist das ja ein Empathie-Defizit.  Man braucht sich ja nur mal an seine eigene Kindheit etwas zurückversetzen. Wenn die nicht total beschissen war, kann man es vielleicht nachvollziehen. Außerdem: wenn die eigenen Eltern genauso gedacht hätten, von all denen, die gegen Kinder sind, gäbe es sie gar nicht.


Kinder bedeuten ja auch Verantwortung, da gibt es die unentschlossenen, die nicht wissen, wann der Richtige Zeitpunkt ist, die Ironie:" Es gibt nie einen richtigen Zeitpunkt, man braucht nur den Mut den einen letzten Schritt zu gehen, aber dann mit allen Höhen und Tiefen". Dann gibt es die Personen, die eine solche Herrausforderung scheuen, weil sie es nicht können oder wollen, schlimm wäre es, wenn man dazu gezwungen/genötigt werden sollte, dann verschließt man sich völlig und lässt das Thema: "Kinder", sehr schwer bis gar nicht mehr, an sich heran.


----------



## RyzA (6. Oktober 2021)

Gezwungen werden soll ja niemand. Aber man sollte auch Verständnis für diejenigen aufbringen, welche sich dafür entscheiden. Und wie ich schon mal schrieb: es hat alles seine Vor - und Nachteile.
Letztendlich muß das jeder für sich abwägen und entscheiden.


----------



## taks (6. Oktober 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich finde es einfach schön, wenn man sieht, wie das eigene Kind wächst und gedeiht. Sich weiter entwickelt. Und auch Freude am Leben hat.


Je nach Beruf sieht man aber auch tagtäglich in welche andere Richtung es gehen kann. Beispiel Drogen & psychische Probleme.


----------



## RyzA (6. Oktober 2021)

taks schrieb:


> Je nach Beruf sieht man aber auch tagtäglich in welche andere Richtung es gehen kann. Beispiel Drogen & psychische Probleme.


Klar das kann auch passieren. Deswegen können die Eltern nur versuchen durch Erziehung und Aufklärung die richtigen Weichen zu stellen. Das klappt aber auch nicht immer. Irgendwann kann man seine Kinder nicht mehr überall hin begleiten und kontrollieren. Dann kann man nur hoffen alles richtig gemacht zu haben und dass sein Kind den richtigen Weg findet.


----------



## Threshold (6. Oktober 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Es haben auch schon welche wochenlang tot in ihrer Wohnung gelegen, weil sie keine Familie und Freunde hatten. Niemand der nach ihnen geguckt hat. So traurig das ist.


Und genau das ist ja das Prinzip der Familie. Man kümmert sich. Es geht ja nicht darum, ein paar neue Rentenbeitragszahler in die Welt zu setzen.
Wir haben unsere Kinder aufgezogen und heute sind sie erwachsen. Unsere kinder studieren aktuell. Irgendwann werden sie ihre eigenen Familien gründen und wir haben dann ein paar Enkelkinder, über die wir uns freuen.
Und wenn wir irgendwann nicht mehr können, haben wir die Gewissheit, dass unsere Kinder uns nicht im Stich lassen werden. Genauso wie das jetzt bei unseren eltern ist. Meine Eltern überschreiten gerade die 80er Marke. Mein Vater sitzt immer noch gerne auf seinen Rasenmäher, aber irgendwann kann er das nicht mehr und meine Mutter kocht immer noch jeden Tag, aber auch das wird sie nicht ewig können und wenn die beiden nicht mehr können, sind wir für sie da und helfen.
Und genauso wird es sein, wenn wir nicht mehr können. Dann sind unsere Kinder für uns da und helfen uns.
Das ist Familie. Das ist der wichtigste Grund, warum wir Kinder haben.


ShiZon schrieb:


> *Ähem* Was ich auch immer wieder erstaunlich finde, Personen die keine Kinder haben, können das Glück oder das Empfinden nur schwer verstehen, von denen die Kinder haben. Das ist ein psychologischer Effekt, was uns anders denken und fühlen lässt, nicht so ganz wie das erste mal Schmetterlinge im Bauch, wenn man frisch verliebt ist, aber es fühlt sich so ähnlich an.


Schmetterlinge im Bauch hatte ich eigentlich nie.
Meine Frau kenne ich schon ewig. wir waren damals als kleine Kinder gemeinsam im Kindergarten und gingen 4 Jahre lang gemeinsam zur Grundschule.
Nach der Grundschule haben sich unsere Wege getrennt. Sie hat Abitur gemacht und Jura studiert. Ich habe meinen Abschluss an einer anderen Schule gemacht und meinen Beruf gelernt.
Erst viele Jahre später haben wir uns wieder gesehen und haben mal einen Kaffee zusammen getrunken.
Irgendwann ist sie dann schwanger geworden und wir haben geheiratet. Das zweite Kind kam und demnächst sind es dann 25 Jahre, die wir verheiratet sind.
Bei uns im Flur stehen zwei Fotos, die uns bei der Einschulung zeigen, 6 Jahre alt. Süße Kinder eben. Die Fotos haben unsere beider Mütter gemacht, praktisch gleichzeitig.
Meine Frau ist ein toller Mensch und ich bin froh und glücklich, dass wir uns wieder begegnet sind und jetzt ein gemeinsames Leben bestreiten.
hmm--- wenn ich so darüber nachdenke -- vielleicht haben unsere Mütter uns auch verkuppelt, wer weiß das schon.


----------



## RyzA (6. Oktober 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und genau das ist ja das Prinzip der Familie. Man kümmert sich. Es geht ja nicht darum, ein paar neue Rentenbeitragszahler in die Welt zu setzen.
> Wir haben unsere Kinder aufgezogen und heute sind sie erwachsen. Unsere kinder studieren aktuell. Irgendwann werden sie ihre eigenen Familien gründen und wir haben dann ein paar Enkelkinder, über die wir uns freuen.
> Und wenn wir irgendwann nicht mehr können, haben wir die Gewissheit, dass unsere Kinder uns nicht im Stich lassen werden. Genauso wie das jetzt bei unseren eltern ist. Meine Eltern überschreiten gerade die 80er Marke. Mein Vater sitzt immer noch gerne auf seinen Rasenmäher, aber irgendwann kann er das nicht mehr und meine Mutter kocht immer noch jeden Tag, aber auch das wird sie nicht ewig können und wenn die beiden nicht mehr können, sind wir für sie da und helfen.
> Und genauso wird es sein, wenn wir nicht mehr können. Dann sind unsere Kinder für uns da und helfen uns.
> Das ist Familie. Das ist der wichtigste Grund, warum wir Kinder haben.


Bei uns und vielen anderen ist das auch so. Meine Eltern sind auch schon um die 80.
Früher habe ich viel am Haus mitgeholfen. Mitlerweile übernimmt das mein Sohn.
Auch um sich sein Taschengeld aufzubessern. 
Noch können sie selber Auto fahren und einkaufen. Aber wenn das nicht mehr geht übernehme ich das.


Threshold schrieb:


> Schmetterlinge im Bauch hatte ich eigentlich nie.


Die hatte ich immer am Anfang von Beziehungen. Danach ist das eine andere Art der Liebe.
Ich bin mit meiner Partnerin, in mitlerweile 23 Jahren, durch dick und dünn gegangen und sie weiß das sie sich auf mich verlassen kann, genauso wie ich auf sie. Sie ist für mich die wichtigste Person in meinem Leben.


----------



## Krolgosh (6. Oktober 2021)

Ich bin nun seit 2007 mit meiner Frau zusammen, und seit 2016 mit ihr verheiratet. Bis jetzt sind keine Kinder geplant und es steht in den Sternen ob überhaupt. 
Wir genießen unser Leben zu zweit und haben, jedenfalls im Moment, keinerlei Bedürfnis Nachwus in die Welt zu setzen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (6. Oktober 2021)

90% der Beiträge hier sind Offtopic. Die Frage war nur wer Single ist und nicht wer mit wem, wie lange und wie viel in Beziehung steht


----------



## RyzA (6. Oktober 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> 90% der Beiträge hier sind Offtopic. Die Frage war nur wer Single ist und nicht wer mit wem, wie lange und wie viel in Beziehung steht


Naja, dennoch hast du Thresholds Beitrag geliked.  

Und kann man das alles voneinander trennen? Irgendwann kommt man automatisch von Beziehungen zur Familie.


----------



## Krolgosh (6. Oktober 2021)

ja hast ja recht.. aber man muss halt doch immer irgendwie seinen Senf dazu geben.


----------



## AzRa-eL (6. Oktober 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Naja, dennoch hast du Thresholds Beitrag geliked.


Du stalkst mich ja wirklich 

Edit: Thresholds Beitrag hat mich einfach so gerührt, dass mein Finger nicht anders konnte als auf Like zu klicken


----------



## RyzA (6. Oktober 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Du stalkst mich ja wirklich


Nö. Das ist ja offensichtlich.


----------



## Körschgen (6. Oktober 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist das ja ein Empathie-Defizit.




Geht es noch?

Mir ist ja eher aufgefallen, dass besonders die unteren Bildungsschichten mit dem Kinder bekommen nicht hinterher kommen, und die besser gebildeten eher darauf verzichten.

Noch mal: es gibt nicht zu wenig Nachwuchs!

Es gibt zu wenig Nachwuchs in Deutschland.

Lasst andere Menschen nach Deutschland kommen, adoptiert, was auch immer, aber niemand muss hier für den Arterhalt bimseln.

Irgendwie auch leicht egoistisch, dass euer Top Argument für Kinder darin besteht, dass ihr jemanden habt, der euch im Alter kostenlos den Arsch abwischt.

Ich bestreite auch nicht, dass Kinder bekommen sehr erfüllend sein kann, ich prangere diese vorwurfsvolle Art an, mit der hier gegen die argumentiert wird, die sich da anders entschieden haben.


Meine Frau macht gut Karriere und verdient bestimmt mehr als die meisten hier von euch, wieso sollte die jetzt ihre Laufbahn auf Eis legen, um Kinder zu bekommen?


Wir haben Familienangehörige die seit vielen Jahren Hilfsprogramme im Kongo und co aufbauen, da gibt es genug Menschen, denen ich mit meiner Zeit besser helfen kann.

Besonders gibt es dort (und überall auf der Welt) genug Menschen, denen man ebenso eine Heimat/Familie bieten kann.

Irgendwie auch traurig, dass ihr euch alle zwangsläufig als Pflegefall im Alter seht.


----------



## RyzA (6. Oktober 2021)

Körschgen schrieb:


> Mir ist ja eher aufgefallen, dass besonders die unteren Bimdungsschichten mit dwm Kinder bekommen nicht hinterher kommen, und die besser gebildeten eher darauf verzichten.


Ist das immer noch so? Also ich kenne solche und solche.


Körschgen schrieb:


> Noch mal: es gibt nicht zu wenig Nachwuchs!
> 
> Es gibt zu wenig Nachwuchs in Deutschland.


Was anderes hatte ich hier im Thread auch nicht geschrieben.


Körschgen schrieb:


> Irgendwie auch leicht egoistisch, dass euer Top Argument für Kinder darin besteht, dass ihr jemanden habt, der euch im Alter kostenlos den Arsch abwischt.


Oder man muß ins Alterheim. Aber wie die Zustände da sind das weißt du ja bestimmt. Und was das kostet.  


Körschgen schrieb:


> Ich bestreite auch nicht, dass Kinder bekommen sehr erfüllend sein kann, ich prangere diese Vorwurfsvolle Art an, mit der hier gegen die argumentiert wird, die sich da anders entschieden haben.


Entschuldigung. Es sollte keine Vorwürfe von meiner Seite aus sein.


Körschgen schrieb:


> Meine Frau macht gut Karriere und verdient bestimmt mehr als die meisten hier von euch, wieso sollte die jetzt ihre Laufbahn auf Eis legen, um Kinder zu bekommen?


Ist doch schön für deine Frau das sie sich für ihre Karriere entschieden hat.


Körschgen schrieb:


> Wir haben Familienangehörige die seit vielen Jahren Hilfsprogramme im Kongo und co aufbauen, da gibt es genug Menschen, denen ich mit meiner Zeit besser helfen kann.
> 
> Besonders gibt es dort (und überall auf der Welt) genug Menschen, denen man ebenso eine Heimat/Familie bieten kann.


Klar. Da kann man auch helfen und sinnvolles tun.


Körschgen schrieb:


> Irgendwie auch traurig, dass ihr euch alle zwangsläufig als Pflegefall im Alter seht.


Das wird jeden Menschen irgendwann treffen. Ausser er verstirbt vorher.


----------



## Threshold (6. Oktober 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Edit: Thresholds Beitrag hat mich einfach so gerührt, dass mein Finger nicht anders konnte als auf Like zu klicken


Ich bin halt zufrieden. 
Ich kenne aber auch welche, die alleine leben und das auch gut finden.
Jeder wie er mag.


----------



## compisucher (6. Oktober 2021)

@ShiZon:
Sehr guter und ehrlicher Threadstarter.
Findet man selten und ehrlichen Respekt dafür!!! 

Ich selbst kann zum Thema Single nix beitragen, seit 25 Jahren mit ein und derselben Lieblingsfrau liiert, 
davon die letzten 20 Jahre glücklich verheiratet.
2 Kids (OK, älter schon) +  5 Hunde


----------



## AzRa-eL (6. Oktober 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich bin halt zufrieden.


Ja, und das habe ich bei dem Beitrag auch deutlich rausgelesen. Mein Like kam auch vom Herzen 


Threshold schrieb:


> Ich kenne aber auch welche, die alleine leben und das auch gut finden.
> Jeder wie er mag.


Eben! Auch dafür ein Like!


Körschgen schrieb:


> Finde es aber auch immer wieder amüsant, wie mir Bekannte glaubhaft machen wollen, wie sehr sie froh sind, die Kinder zu haben, während sie quasi gleichzeitig zugeben für nichts mehr Zeit zu haben und alle ihre Hobbys aufgeben.


Joa, aber das Leben ist halt nun mal nicht schwarz-weiß und als Vater zweier Jungs, kann ich mich mehr oder weniger in dieser Erzählung wiederfinden, nur, dass ich für mich keinen Missionierungsauftrag habe, anderen meine Fasson aufzuzwingen. Aber ja; die freie Zeit für sich wird geringer, und ja; Hobbys leiden darunter, und ja; Kinder können auch sehr anstrengend und nervig sein - stimmt alles! Trotzdem bin ich sehr froh darüber Kinder zu haben und kann mir auch  kein Leben mehr ohne sie vorstellen.

Ich weiß, dass das in Summe sehr ambivalent klingt, aber auf der anderen Seite geben Kinder auch sehr viel zurück. Im Idealfall entstehen Kinder aus einem Akt der Liebe mit einem geliebten Menschen. Deshalb vergleichen wir auch unsere Kinder gerne mit Früchten und, um bei der Metapher zu bleiben, dass süßeste am Baum sind halt die Früchte. Genau so versüßen unsere Kinder unsere Partnerschaft und unser Leben, zudem haben sie unsere Beziehung auf eine neue, intensivere Ebene gehoben. Daher überwiegen für mich die schönen Seiten am Eltern-Sein ganz eindeutig - ist natürlich nicht bei allen so, aber so ist das doch immer im Leben. Ich denke auch nicht jeder hier ist mit seinem Single-Dasein so restlos glücklich


----------



## compisucher (6. Oktober 2021)

Körschgen schrieb:


> Mir ist ja eher aufgefallen, dass besonders die unteren Bildungsschichten mit dem Kinder bekommen nicht hinterher kommen, und die besser gebildeten eher darauf verzichten.


Hmmm...da habe ich eine andere Wahrnehmung in meinem Umfeld.
Jene, die mehr als zwei Kiddies haben, sind meist aus dem grün-ökosozialen Umfeld, um es mal so zu formulieren.

Letztlich ist es jedem das Seine, wie  individuell es/sie/es sein Lebensmodell gestaltet.

So weit verstanden, bist du glücklich in eine kinderlosen Beziehung, so wie ich in einer Beziehung mit Nachwuchs glücklich bin.

Pauschale Statements gegen Kinder wie "wir sind eh schon zu viel" oder nur "Rentenmodell" finde ich komisch.
Kein Mensch schreibt ja, dass ihr was falsch macht, aber auch nicht, dass ihr alles richtig macht.
Weil es da schlichtweg kein richtig oder falsch gibt.

Jeder Einzelne trifft irgendwann die Entscheidung, wie es weitergeht.
Das Wichtigste ist, dass man dann aber hinter dieser Entscheidung zu 110% steht.

Hinter her zu jammern, hätte ich nur Kinder in die Welt gesetzt oder hätte ich nur keine erzeugt, ist Banane und primär von Selbstmitleid geprägt.

Für mich persönlich:
Ich möchte keine einzige Sekunde mit meinen Kindern vermissen.
Es ist schlichtweg der Sinn des Lebens für meine Frau und mich (und keine Rentenversicherung   ).


----------



## taks (6. Oktober 2021)

compisucher schrieb:


> Kein Mensch schreibt ja, dass ihr was falsch macht, aber auch nicht, dass ihr alles richtig macht.


Das ganze hat glaubs mit der Aussage hier angefangen 


Benie schrieb:


> Ich finde Kinder, sind unser wichtigstes Gut im Leben. Wer das nicht so sieht, ist egoistisch in meinen Augen. Klar gibt`s auch Paare ohne Kinder, wo es warum auch immer nicht klappt mit Kinderkriegen.


----------



## compisucher (6. Oktober 2021)

Oh, OK, Danke taks, glatt überlesen.
Dem ersten Satz von Benie kann ich subjektiv zustimmen, ist aber im meiner Welt keine Allgemeingültigkeit.
Der Zweite ist schlichtweg falsch, es ist nicht richtig, über das Lebensmodell anderer zu urteilen.
Der Dritte Satz ist eine relativierende Floskel, banal und irrelevant zum Topic.


----------



## ShiZon (6. Oktober 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> 90% der Beiträge hier sind Offtopic. Die Frage war nur wer Single ist und nicht wer mit wem, wie lange und wie viel in Beziehung steht


Das ist doch die konsequente Weiterentwicklung eines jeden Single oder auch "Wer ist Single?" 2.0 Pro+. 

@Krolgosh: Nimm doch mal Ketchup, Senf kann jeder. 

ShiZoedit: @compisucher: Vielen dank, habe es auch erst lernen müssen ehrlich und auch direkt zu sein, habe früher immer alles in mich reingefressen, aber wie gesagt, irgendwann treffe ich schon die richtige Frau, die mich so nimmt wie ich bin, absolut unplugged ohne mich zu verrenken, das A und O on einer Beziehung/Ehe oder eheähnlichen Verhältnissen ist die Kommunikation und damit das auch so bleibt, ist schon wichtig sich gegenseitig zu unterstützen und das über alles gesprochen wird, ohne Geheimnisse, Scham oder Pein, generell was der Liebe zueinnader einen Schlag verpassen könnte.


----------



## Cleriker (31. Oktober 2021)

Interessanter Thread. Ich frage mich warum man meint man will keine Kinder. Nicht falsch verstehen, ich wollte auch keine. Ich wusste jedenfalls nicht warum ich welche haben sollte. Mir hat nichts gefehlt. Nur kannte ich auch keinen Grund dagegen als meine Frau mich fragte. Um bei der schon bestehenden Aussage weiter vorn zu bleiben... keinen der nicht egoistisch begründet wäre. Mehr Zeit fürs Hobby, egoistisch. Finanziell besser ausgestattet, egoistisch. Öfter schlafen können, egoistisch. Na und? Wo ist das Problem? Wer hier hat denn geschrieben dass egoistische Gründe was schlechtes wären? Ich hab alles mehrfach gelesen und nichts derartiges gefunden. Wer sich hier angeprangert fühlt, hat das ganz eindeutig selber getan indem er sich egoistisch nicht sehen will. Also derjenige fühlt sich den Spiegel vorgehalten.
Ich mein, schwanger wird Sie meist von ganz allein, auch wenn man es nicht drauf anlegt. Außer man verhütet und das muss man aktiv. Also muss es Gründe geben und diese sind auch mMn idR egoistisch. Nicht aber unbedingt schlecht.
Meine Frau wollte gern Kinder, mir war es wurscht, also hab ich zugestimmt. Ich wäre auch ohne zufrieden gewesen, aber das war mit Abstand die beste Entscheidung meines Lebens.

Ich verstehe wer Kinder möchte und ich akzeptiere wer keine möchte. Was aber mMn gar nicht geht, ist: "In diese Welt.. ". Ja wie soll sie denn besser werden, wenn nicht diejenigen welche mit den Zuständen unzufrieden sind sie verbessern? Jeder der das IST nicht mag, kann doch Kinder erziehen die es besser machen. Wenn nur die Armleuchter sich vermehren, dann darf man nicht meckern.

Persönlich gehöre ich übrigens nicht zur Altersvorsorgefraktion. Ich hatte als Single keine Ziele, hab einfach immer erreicht was man mir vorgeschlagen hat und nun bin ich Papa aus Leidenschaft, allerdings eben auch irgendwo noch der Typ von damals den vieles wurscht ist. Sind meine Kinder mal alt genug, können sie ruhig auf eigenen Füßen stehen ohne sich umzusehen. Ich habe die Verantwortung die so stark zu machen, genau das zu schaffen, danach habe ich keine Erwartungen mehr. Wenn ich alt genug werde um zu sehen ob sie es schaffen, dann habe ich mein bisher einziges Ziel erreicht. Danach könnte ich zufrieden ins Gras beißen, salopp gesagt. Ich will nicht alt werden. Ich wüsste nicht warum. Was soll es da geben, was ich nicht jetzt schon haben könnte, außer Falten?

Keine Kinder zu bekommen um zu reisen? Das geht auch mit. Mich haben Reisen nie begeistert. Nicht weil die Orte nicht schön wären. Sondern weil sie ausschließlich immer so waren wie ich es erwartet habe. Mich begeistert fast nichts im Leben. Irgendwie fühlt sich für mich alles schon bekannt an.  Arm sein, wohlhabend sein, beruflich erfolgreich, arbeitslos, alles ausprobiert und alles war wie lauwarmes Wasser. Selbst das eigene Baby im Arm zu halten. Nichts besonderes für mich. Aber! Aus unerklärlichen Gründen bin ich scheinbar etwas besonderes für meine Mädels und das Gefühl denen Sicherheit zu geben, zu erleben wie sie einen ansehen und wie sie sich mit der eigenen Hilfe entwickeln, das ist unglaublich. Ich schlafe besser wenn ich weiß sie sind in der Nähe und es geht ihnen gut (soviel zum Schlafargument). Ich liebe es wenn sie lachen und sich freuen. Das regt etwas in mir was selbst ein Vulkanausbruch aus der Nähe, sportliche wie berufliche Erfolge, eigene Nahtoderfahrung und der Tod von Angehörigen nicht mal ansatzweise erreichen konnten. Warum weiß ich nicht genau, aber meine Mädels machen mich täglich zu einem glücklichen Menschen und das kann ich jedem nur empfehlen.

All das hätte ich ohne meine Frau nicht. Die habe ich nach etlichen Jahren Beziehung geheiratet weil ich wusste sie würde das schön finden. Kennen gelernt habe ich sie nach sehr sehr sehr vielen anderen. Mein Hobby war es Mädels so weit zu bekommen dass sie mit mir in die Kiste wollen, als nicht dass ich sie in die Kiste hole. Ich wollte dass sie sich um mich bemühten. Mehr hat mich lange Zeit nicht interessiert. Auf einer Party dann lernte ich sie kennen und unsere Freunde meinten wir sollten es mal versuchen. Das haben wir und wollten beide nicht zurück. 

Single sein hat Vorteile, ja. Ehemann und Vater sein aber auch. In meinem Fall hat letzteres sich besser angefühlt.


----------



## grumpy-old-man (1. November 2021)

Das „klassische“ Familienmodell von mehreren Generationen, welche sich gegenseitig Unterstützen und im Zweifel auch die Pflege der älteren Generation übernehmen, dürfte ohnehin keine Allgemeingültigkeit mehr haben. 

So, wie es bei mir aussieht, wird die nachkommende Generation ihre Zelte im Ausland aufschlagen und ohnehin nicht in das hiesige Sozialversicherungssystem einzahlen. Absichern kann man sich persönlich auch  mit Versicherungen, Sparplänen und weiteren Konzepten. Wenn man sich einigermaßen früh mit dem Thema befasst hat, dann ist es auch nicht wirklich teuer. Problematisch ist es allerdings wirklich, wenn man erst später anfängt, sich um das Thema zu kümmern. Das kann dann  recht teuer werden.

Ansonsten: Jeder soll nach seiner Fasson glücklich werden. Ob hier in Deutschland, oder im Ausland, mit oder ohne Kinder, als Single oder als Paar, es gibt viele Wege sein persönliches Glück und den Weg zur Zufriedenheit zu finden.


----------



## Cleriker (1. November 2021)

Sehr vernünftige Aussage.


----------

